

Example of fantastic customer service - BatchBlue - tsondermann
http://tedvickey.posterous.com/example-of-fantastic-customer-service-adam-fr

======
jacquesm
I'm a little skeptical about all this.

From:

<http://blog.batchblue.com/tag/tj-sondermann/>

This smacks of astroturfing:

Slide 38: TJ Sondermann (@sondernagle) is the closest thing BatchBlue has to a
mascot. Not only is he a great friend and full of great ideas, he actually
came up with the concept of our wildly popular Twitter tee shirt (shown on
Slide 39).

Account made 4 days ago first submission promotes FANTASTIC service at
affiliated company.

~~~
jsdalton
I'm sure that's the same guy who posted the link to HN, but the article he
linked to is from some fitness consultant's blog. I guess I don't see the
problem.

------
michaelawill
A good example of how to do it right. Replies like that will convert interest
into customers.

------
drinian
Where is the boundary between sales and customer service?

~~~
JacobAldridge
This was my thought also. No doubt it's great sales, which may indicate great
customer service, but it ain't customer service.

I know I've had plenty of experience where the sales process has been
fantastic, and the customer service (once the bills have been paid) quite
ordinary. And it's anecdotal, but I've experienced more than one company with
an automated phone system, which will send customer service enquiries to
voicemail, but ring back and select 'Sales' and have your call answered in 3
rings.

------
jsdalton
Has anyone here used BatchBlue? Any feedback on the service itself?

